

All the best ideas come out of the process; they come out of the work itself - yoseph
http://tedr.tumblr.com/post/1392185836/somethingchanged-the-advice-i-like-to-give
With my startup, I've found this to be 100% true. We started out with a couple pretty weak ideas and naively decided we could create a business out of them.<p>Over time, we refined, added to &#38; changed those ideas and I now truly believe we have built something that's going to be a viable business.<p>Is this a common experience?
======
yoseph
With my startup, I've found this to be 100% true. We started out with a couple
pretty weak ideas and naively decided we could create a business out of them.

Over time, we refined, added to & changed those ideas and I now truly believe
we have built something that's going to be a viable business.

Is this a common experience?

------
sz
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1530>

